# Betta Having Trouble Swimming Down?



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

I was observing Harold (the Betta fish) and I noticed that he had a much harder time swimming down than up. He seemed to float up easily but swimming down is harder to do. He has been in the tank for around 3 weeks which I would of cycled if I had of known my sister was bringing home her science experiment (the explanation for this is in the thread, Betta Fish and it's written by Paws). So I didn't have time to. But he is eating, building bubble nest, and seems happy. Just seemed odd.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Need some more information...

How big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, water temp, filter, live plants, additives, appetite and amount and type of food...any other symptoms and how long has he been doing this and is it all the time......


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

He is in a 10 gallon. I do 10% water changes everyday and 50% a week. The last one was this morning. Water temp is 79. Has a filter, a Whisper Tetra. He is eats flakes. 1 eveyday, Tetra Min. Water conditioner is He has been doing it since he was been in the tank. I don't think it's serious because he can swim down it just looks like it's more difficult for him. It's probably just me.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

R u sure ur not just being paranoid? I did that too and still do haha


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah probably! Haha. Silly me.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He could have swim bladder disorder, bettas should never float to the top. Also, just one flake? That is very little I would definitely feed at least 2 flakes twice a day. And the daily water changes are unnecessary. Just do two 50% water changes while the tank is cycling, and if it already cycled just do one 50% per week. You will need a liquid test kit to know if your tank is cycled (it will do it, no matter what, that is why you need the test kit to monitor the chemical levels of the cycle).


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with what Turtle said about the SBD thing. Is this betta by any chance a double tail? They're especially prone to it, but any betta can get it. I'd dose him with epsom salt (1 tsp per gallon) and maybe fast him for a day.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

What's a double tail? I can try the espom salt. I keep looking at him and he is always floating up sideways to the right. He tries to rest up against the tank but he has to move every few seconds from floating up completely.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Google Doubletail betta. Or find the betta tail types thread. Its a sticky


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok. It's gotten a lot worse (I haven't put in the salt yet but i will tomorrow). Harold can't even swim right now. He has to swim side ways. He isn't a double tail Betta. Would living in amazingly gross water do this to him? He used to live in water like this for around 8 months. He is in my care now so no more of that. Do you think it is a case of SBD?


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

But i don't think it would be that because he developed this when i got him.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd say, from personal expirience, it definitely is SBD. I don't know if dirty water could be a cause... but you said he wasn't fed for eight months, right? So his body probably isn't used to food. I'd still say fast him for a day or two, with the salts, and see if he goes back to normal. Also, try to soak any of his foods that are dry, because dry foods can cause my fish to get SBD.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

ok! that sounds good. Probably is the food because I feed flakes that are dry. Good to know it's curable!  
so to get rid of it:
1 tsp of espom salts . should I change the water like normal during that period or leave it? 
fast for 2-3 days. 

-sounds good!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd move him into a 1 gallon for now if you can, to make dosing easier. Change the water every day. It's 1 tsp epsom salt per gallon, and 2 tsp per gallon if it hasn't gone away for three days. I'd say fast him for one day after he starts being floaty, and when you feed him try to stick to frozen foods or soaked pellets. I'd also say to keep him in the salt solution for maybe a day after he starts eating, but that's your call. Keep us updated.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok. I set up his hospital tank for tomorrow. Jw. If it's not treated will he die?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I've heard of fish dying of it, but it hasn't happened to me. Supposedly, yes. Oh, and another important thing: if he isn't cured in 10 days (which he should be) discontinue the salt treatment.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok! My sister brought home another Betta fish she saved from her school and it has even worse swim bladder than Harold so I am treating the new one first. But it is all set up now! Should i put in more espom salts each day or is what i put in now fine?


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

How big of a container are you putting them in? If it's a one gallon, you should be changing the water and replacing it with new every day. If you're not doing that, then you shouldn't just keep adding salt.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

He's in a 1/2 gallon. I didn't have a 1 gallon on hand. I will make sure to change the water everyday.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, especially in a half gal. It's an ok hospital tank, though. Meanwhile, for the other fish, I'd recommend just fasting him. If it's a food thing, that should help.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Well i think i see improvements in Chuck (yes, i named him chuck) he still is floating up but now he can stay still without floating up side ways. Yay! I guess a couple for days of treatment and he will be back to normal!!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Good  I hope they both do well.


----------

